# stearns racer ebay



## kccomet (Feb 16, 2019)

who ever bought the Stearns racer on ebay...thank you, it wasn't in my wheelhouse, toc, but I was getting weak....beautiful bike, I don't know how to post the completed listing


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 16, 2019)

I was so tempted, I bet I know where it is heading 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 16, 2019)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=323696543041


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 16, 2019)

Too bad someone changed out the original racing handlebars for what's on there now.  The racing bar ( No.20 ) is supposed to be a 7" drop which is what came on the bike originally.  Nice example though of an original paint bike.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 17, 2019)

I can't stop going back to look at this bicycle, what killer original paint.  I would loving owning something of the sort.  If anyone has a bicycle similar please let me know.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 17, 2019)

What do think damaged the seat tube paint so badly?


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 17, 2019)

Earl Kiser on his Stearns Racer: ( showing the correct bars for the racer model )


----------



## locomotion (Feb 17, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> Earl Kiser on his Stearns Racer: ( showing the correct bars for the racer model )
> 
> View attachment 950609




On the bike from Ebay, nothing really scream "RACER" to me other than the decal.
like you said Bill, the bars are wrong, and the rear triangle is too spread out, the seat stays and seat stay bridge are so massive for a Racer
The rear tire is too far from the seat tube compared to the original picture you posted.
Don't get me wrong ..... still a beautiful bike, but it doesn't have the "RACER" feel


----------

